# [SOLVED] Battlefield 1942 not working.



## Gelbe Fish (Jul 1, 2007)

I just finished downloading Battlefield 1942 on my computer and when I went to play it, the screen went black and said "cannot display this video mode". I downloaded the 1.6 patch and the problem still occurred. Any suggestions?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

What resolution are you trying to run it at? Change to a resolution you know your graphics card supports. 

Also, if necessary, update your video drivers. What graphics card do you have?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*



Gelbe Fish said:


> I just finished downloading Battlefield 1942 on my computer and when I went to play it, the screen went black and said "cannot display this video mode". I downloaded the 1.6 patch and the problem still occurred. Any suggestions?



is it a legit copy?


----------



## Gelbe Fish (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

It's a legit copy, but I don't know what resolution I'm running it at. The video card that I'm using is a Diamond S9250. I don't really know a lot about computers...my boyfriend usually helps me out on some stuff. =\


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

the game will have an options menu.look in it for the resolution,and try turning it a bit lower.


----------



## Gelbe Fish (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

As soon as I try and start up the game, that screen appears. The background music is all that seems to be working.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

From *http://forums.filefront.com/bf1942-problems-errors-help/188988-cannot-display-video-mode.html*



> Go to the settings folders here:
> 
> C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\Battlefield 1942\Mods\bf1942\Settings
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelbe Fish (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

This is how all of these options looked- game.setGemeDisplayMode 800 600 32 0 

I put a 6 in front of the last 0 and the game still didn't work. This morning, I 

reinstalled the game edited the line from above and still the same problem...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

Does it say *renderer.allowAllRefreshRates 1* in videodefault.con to allow refresh rate changes?


----------



## Gelbe Fish (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

Yeah.


----------



## Gelbe Fish (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

Oops...no, it's not. I misread it..Sorry!!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*



Gelbe Fish said:


> It's a legit copy


And where might we download this too?


----------



## Gelbe Fish (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

Is it a possibility that it is the video card? That is what I thought the problem was at first but I'm running Call of Duty2 on it and it works fine.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

Can you post a link to the download?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

Try updating the video drivers. What video card do you have?


----------



## Gelbe Fish (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

By download i meant installed...and I updated the video driver (I think. I had to try it multiple times). Game is still not working. sigh.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

What graphics card do you have? You can find this in Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager > Display Adapters

Which driver version number did you install?

To install a graphics driver, go to Device Manager, right-click the entry for your card under Display Adapters and select Uninstall. Reboot into VGA mode, disable your antivirus, install the new driver and reboot.


----------



## Gelbe Fish (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 not working.*

I have found the problem. Sadly my video card ( ATI Radeon 9250) doesn't support BF. :'(

Thank you guys for helping me though! =]

-Gelbe.


----------



## SharpRazpr (Mar 7, 2008)

It's not quite enough. I never heard of a graphic card not supporting that game. Hmm, if You can run Call of Duty and running Battlefield You have nothing on the monitor but You hear sound I reckon it is not the graphic card that is the problem but Your monitor. Id doesn't support the resolution Battlefield 1942 is setting.That's all.

P.S. After some reviewing elsewhere I'm really surprised it is true But another thing, people could play Battlefield 2 with that card and we all know Battlefield 2 has "a bit" bigger requirements. That's just weird. I still can't believe that. Could You say what resolution You are playing in Call of Duty?


----------

